# The CWCki Forums Third Annual Secret Santa *CLOSED*



## Surtur (Oct 31, 2014)

Its that time of the year again folks. The  last two years had a great turn out and we had lots of fine, aside from a few hitches.  For those of you who were not here last year, every year me and @Fibonacci run this event where we get together and make a gift for a fellow CWCki Forum member. It is a lot of fun and lets you get to know someone else. So what are the rules?

*1. The gift must be something you made yourself.
*
It must be something you created, and something transferable via pm

Acceptable

Art you made
A story you wrote
A game you made
Music you wrote yourself
Any media you yourself have created.
Unacceptable

Electronic Gift Cards
Purchased Digital Content
Any media you did not make yourself.
Anything purchased with cash.
Simply put, this is something from the heart and must be something that you did not pay for.

*2. The gift must be appropriate*
I have a pretty broad definition of what is appropriate and what is not. Just make sure its something your recipient will find acceptable.

*3. Please turn it in on time.*
I will run sign ups until Thanksgiving weekend, and then you will have until Dec 10 to turn your gift in. I do grant extensions however, as long as you think you can turn your gift into me or Cuddlebug(or whoever else if he does not join up this year) by Dec 24th. If by the 10th you feel you cannot complete the gift, simply notify me and I will find someone to replace you. You will not be barred from future Secret Santas if you do this, you will however if you simply fail to complete your task and I am forced to find someone at the last minute, you will be black listed.

*4. Sign up requirements.*
In order to participate you must:

Have been here at least 3 months
Have at least 100 posts.
Have more positive ratings than negative.
I am willing to waive these for a member who can get another member (preferably staff) to vet them. Of the few problems in the past I have had, its usually new members who sign up and never do their shit.

*5. Have fun!*
The most important thing is that everyone enjoys themselves.

Now to sign up, I need to know a few things, your likes, dislikes, a little something about your self, and whether or not you can be a Christmas Miracle Worker. Likes and dislikes are pretty obvious, the third part is new for this year. Some people like to write stories or make art involving their recipient, so knowing a little about you is important. This section is optional however. Miracle Workers are those willing to do additional gifts in case we need them, for example if we have an odd number of people who sign up or if someone cannot complete a gift. Only say yes to this if you can shoulder additional gifts to do. @Niachu was pretty much Jesus last year. So without further adieu, I will start....

*UPDATE 11/12/2014*
Ok, I have updated the list and great news we have exceeded the number we did last year! I am very excited for this and I cannot wait to see what we have for gifts this year. I also dug up last years thread along with the show off your gift thread for those who wish to see what people got last year.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/the-second-annual-cwcki-forums-secret-santa-closed.2252/
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/cwcki-forums-secret-santa-show-off-your-gift.2756/

*Name: *Surtur
*Likes: *Video games, PC games, Dungeons & Dragons, Tabletop games in general, reptiles, science fiction, cheesy horror movies, Mystery Science Theater 3000, vikings.
*Dislikes: *Idiots, weens, hipsters, my job, strawberries, JJ Abrams, F.A.T.A.L
*Fun Fact About Me: *Under my mighty beard, is a mighty jawline.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No

Participants:
1. Surtur
2. The Hunter
3. Hunger Mythos
4. Dork of Ages
5. Some JERK
6. Pikonic
7. Sparkster
8. SPAPS
9. Glaive
10. Segue
11. Trickie
12. Waifu
13. Cuddle
14. Champthom
15. Hurrhurrhurr
16. TheOneMrBlonde
17. Darky
18. Randall Fragg
19.RogerRabit1988
20. Hellblazer
21. ChurchOfGodBear
22. _blank_
23. Poison Ivy
24. Mauveman
25. Venusaur
26. Dr. Meme
27. CheerSensei
28. darkhorse816
29. Saney
30. Dr. Research
31. Alan Pardew
32. Hellbound
33. Himawari
34. flossman
35. Zeorus
36. 93532
37. cahoots
38. lolwut
39. A-Stump
40. Golly
41. Have a Pepsi
42. TheIncredableLioness
43. Coster
44. Kittentits
45. MysticMisty
46. WachtAmWeb
47. Firesharpie
48. Mourning Dove
49. Ziltoid
50. DeckardBane
51. Niachu
52. hmm yeah
53. Apple Cat
54. Captain Pronin


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 31, 2014)

*Name: *Hunter
*Likes: *Dogs, guns, trucks
*Dislikes: *Cats, gun control, minivans
*Fun Fact About Me: *I'm from Texas. I like dogs.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* No


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Name: *Hunger Mythos
*Likes: *Corgis, Dachshunds, coffee, whiskey, mead, spooky skeletons and critters, beards, Dungeons & Dragons, M_e_tal Gear Solid 3, Silent Hill, Yakul from Princess Mononoke, Twin Peaks, Over the Garden Wall, Cowboy Bebop, Bee and Puppycat_, The Dark Tower _series, Lovecraftian spookiness
*Dislikes: *Clowns, bullies, grillas
*Fun Fact About Me: *My avatar is an actual portrait of me. I also like to collect bones and other dead stuff.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 31, 2014)

*Name: *Dork Of Ages
*Likes: *Video games like Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Metal Arms: Glitch in the System, Persona 3 (and 4 as well, started playing it recently), Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines, The Walking Dead (not just the Telltale video game series, the TV show and the comics as well), Gears of War, Dead Rising, Fallout, maybe Elder Scrolls, basically any game that I ever mentioned. Music like Beltaine and game soundtracks. Anime like Steins;Gate, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Melancholy Of Suzumiya Haruhi. Movies like The Room, Foodfight! and Birdemic. TV shows like TWD, Breaking Bad and stuff. Basically any stuff that made me cry or that I find awesome or funny. If possible, any gift that has to do with the stuff I mentioned is great, but I am alright with anything.
*Dislikes: *I am not very sure. Maybe something not porn-ish? Dunno.
*Fun Facts About Me: *I like pão de queijo.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker: *No.

I was kinda apprehensive during last year's Secret Santa, but I think I managed just fine. So, I'm ready to do anything for any of you!


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 31, 2014)

*Name: *Some JERK
*Likes: *Wristwatches, cigars, bourbon, old firearms (designed before 1900, but not necessarily manufactured before then), Black and white movies, German Shepherds, Bull terriers, Bluetick hounds, The Smoky Mountains, interesting bash shell scripts, embedded systems, mid-late 60's muscle cars, old stand-up arcade machines, good meatloaf recipes. Mary Steenburgen.
*Dislikes: *Pickles, Gin, Mustangs, Winona Ryder.
*Fun Fact About Me: *I never learned to read.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* Sure.


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 31, 2014)

*Just in case someone who gets me doesn't know me that well, here's a list that I hope literally anyone can be able to find one thing to use.

Name: *Pikonic
*Likes: *
Game of Thrones and Battlestar Galactica the shows
board games
Game of Thrones and Battlestar Galactica the board games. 
Anything cute
MST3K
 Cam Newton
 Colin Kaepernick
cats
 the ocean
birds
spiders
 fruit
The New York Giants
 The New York Mets
League of Legends
90s music
rap music. 
Edward Norton

*Dislikes: *
Wil Wheaton
Twilight
Attention Whores
Mosquitoes
Hornets
Bell peppers
Stupidity.
Tom Brady (and The New England Patriots)

*Fun Fact About Me: *
I make my own mead*.

Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* 
No


----------



## SparksterSanjulo (Oct 31, 2014)

*Name: *Sparkster
*Likes: *
Cats, MST3K, coffee, Sherlock Holmes, Star Trek Next Generation, the Denver Broncos, incense, The Beatles

*Dislikes: *
Idiocy, mosquitos, most meat, cheap coffee and tea, Stephenie Meyer, bratty kids, insects, Apple products

*Fun Fact About Me: *
I make a mean veggie tomato sauce.

*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:*
Yes!


----------



## spaps (Nov 1, 2014)

*Name:* Spaps
*Likes:* Serious Sam, Deadly Premonition, Team Fortress 2, Arnold Schwarzenegger movies, Bruce Campbell movies, POSTAL, Barkley, Shut up and Jam: Gaiden, Broforce, RPGs (the video games because I am dirty pleb), The Room, Archer, JonTron, Pertubator/Neo-80's music, buddy-cop movies, H.R. Giger
*Dislikes:* Winter, SJWs, le funi meemees, Gender Bender DNA Twister Extreme, Postal 3, Vaporwave
*Fun Fact About Me: *Last year was the worst winter Winnipeg's had in decades. I had to walk 40 minutes (two trips, of course) a day, every day during it.
*Can I be a Miracle Worker?: *No.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 1, 2014)

Updates as of 11/1. Come on lets get more people in here.


----------



## Glaive (Nov 1, 2014)

*Name: *Glaive
*Likes: *Hockey masks, imageboards, hardstyle, music production, synths, Welcome to the NHK, trance, Fire Emblem, Bitcoins, Deagle Nation, poker, sushi, Kaiji, Quake, twitch shooters in general, bunnies, Watamote, desu, Erowid, hoodies, Clyde Cash, IRC, computer security, tennis, *>tfwnogf*
*Dislikes: *Hipsters, bullies, trap music, Tyce
*Fun Fact About Me: *I lived in New Zealand for two years and want to move back someday
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* No


----------



## Segue (Nov 1, 2014)

*Name: *Segue
*Likes: *Metroid, Cute girls in business outfits, Smash Bros., DKC, Money, Disney/Pixar movies, Cowboy Bebop, Kingdom Hearts, Avatar the Last Airbender, Super Mario, Mega Man, Metal Gear Rising, Rayman Origins, Sonic 2 & 3, Bionicle, Pokemon, Pokemon Girls, Super Meat Boy,   and The Shining.
*Dislikes: *Metroid Other M, stupid/annoying people, Room 237 (the movie), people who wont shut up about their waifus, perverts, neckbeards, winter, math, ignorance and unnecessary sexualization.
*Fun Fact: *I don't speak much at all due to me getting anxious alot. So basically, I'm mute.
*Can you be a miracle worker?: *No, sorry.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 1, 2014)

Oooh, Secret Santa? Awesome! 

*Name: *Trickie
*Likes: *I like just about every cute thing you can imagine, Pokemon, Mario, Sailormoon, Kingdom Hearts, Disney/Pixar/Dreamworks, etc.. I also like "epic" stuff like Attack on Titan, Assassin's Creed, Terminator 2, Lost Odyssey, Rurouni Kenshin, Cowboy Bebop, Metroid, Gotham, Sherlock, Avatar (The Last Airbender/Legend of Korra), etc.. I'm also very fond of the Final Fantasy series (particularly 3, 4, 6, 9, and 14).
*Dislikes: *Loud noises, angry people, winter, summer, direct sunlight, snow, basically any kind of weather that isn't rainy, overcast, or somewhat chilly.
*Fun Fact About Me: *My skin doesn't take to sunlight that well. I hiked up a mountain once and came back down with 2nd degree sunburns on my arms.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *I can try, but whether or not I'll be able to will depend on what I've got on my plate when I'm being asked.


----------



## Waifu (Nov 1, 2014)

*Name: *Waifu! 

*Likes: *Giraffes, Kaku from One Piece, comic books(!!!), Marvel, Batman, video games, BioShock, Fallout, Elder Scrolls, girls, healthy sex positivity, kinky stuff, acting, costumes, art, writing music, action figures, cool animu, stuffed animals, american horror story, horror stuff in general, monsters, aliens, robots, role play games, film, dancing, that feeling when you have a handful of cooled batteries, water, boxer briefs, booze, reptiles, helping people, taking care of people, friends, most of the CWCki users

*Dislikes: *Broni Friendzonis, almost any cinematic piece or live action production in relation to comic books, poo, Joss Whedon touching anything related to Marvel whatsoever, homophobia, women being treated like shit ever, Ronald Raygun speaking, corn, creepers, hospitals, IV's, the cold, people who think self-harm/rape/pedophilia/serious shit is hilarious, poorly written love interests, bad headcanons, unsolicited dick pics

*Fun Fact About Me: *I used to get paid to sing and dance on stage as an entertainer before I moved.

*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *Sorry, too busy!


----------



## Watcher (Nov 2, 2014)

Sure alright, I liked last years Secret Santa.

*Name *Cuddle
*Likes: *Video games, literature, skeletons, Fallout, Elder Scrolls, girls, Counter Strike, Metal Gear Solid, most fantasy movies, old music, the Boney M
*Dislikes: *anything pretentious
*Fun Fact About Me: *I make images in Source Filmmaker and make maps for video games. I also studied theater for two years
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *Sure, although it depends on the difficulty of the request given what I plan on making.


----------



## champthom (Nov 2, 2014)

*Name: *Champthom
*Likes: *Board games, RPGs (especially D&D), the great taste of Charleston Chew, Game of Thrones, The Grateful Dead, Doctor Who.
*Dislikes: *Ban evaders
*Fun Fact About Me: *I did not try RPGing until a year ago and I've been hooked since.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No (sorry guys  ).


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 2, 2014)

*Name: *Hurrhurrhurr
*Likes: *PC games, Dungeons & Dragons, World of Darkness, beer, the Chicago Cubs, Deagle Nation, bacon cheeseburgers, Supernatural, Trailer Park Boys, Magic The Gathering, The Sims, Elder Scrolls, Speech and Debate, MGS, Breaking Bad, House of Cards, Detroit Lions, Veep, Community, metal, rock, punk, pizza, DUI fries (chili, cheese, pastrami, carne asada), Firefly, gsxpress9's youtube videos about the forums, and whiskey.
*Dislikes: *How every fucking comedy has a romantic subplot, when movies deviate from the books, Radiohead, when Metallica cut their mullets, people who make rape jokes, police, right wing nutjobs, people who walk around in public strapped with assault rifles, the Golden Knight, furries, cops, dudebros, "light" beers, Heineken, Stella Artois, anything made by Seth MacFarlaine, Dave Brandon, Woody Chan, the St. Louis Cardinals, anal scenes in porn, banks, taxes, people debating whether Chris is really transgendered or not, Chris' negotiation tactics, /cow/, my girlfriend criticizing my diet, people who are proud to be ignorant, and bronies.
*Fun Fact About Me: *I unironically like Insane Clown Posse's "Great Milenko" album.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *Only in an Emergency.


----------



## Payday (Nov 2, 2014)

*Name: *TheOneMrBlonde
*Likes:* Trailer Park Boys, The Sims, rap, punk rock, ska, Breaking Bad, wine, cigarettes, pizza, Fallout New Vegas, Grand Theft Auto, Prison Architect, most games I guess?, cats, dogs, animals, wrestling, Jace
*Dislikes: *Assholes, my ex, stupidity, Family Guy, people who believe that suicide, rape or anything that is kinda really serious is funny (it's not, try again edgelord), homophobia, angry people, Gibson Les Paul
*Fun Fact About Me: *I'm a really shy person and don't know what to say nine times out of ten. Also I play guitar and the banjo.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker:* Sure!


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 3, 2014)

Screw it, I'll sign up. Enjoy your doodles.
*Name: *Darky
*Likes: *TF2/Dota 2, heavy metal and classic rock, monster movies, crocodiles, mecha animu, swearing, drinking booze, being sarcastic on the internet, punching
*Dislikes: *hot weather, getting up in the morning, any food which doesn't have some kind of dead animal on/in it, not having a beard, using weapons that aren't fists, writing too much for things like this
*Fun Fact About Me: *I'm a Britbong. People have thought I'm from all sorts of places. The funniest was Denmark. Also yes I'm a goddamn furry.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *I'd like to, but no.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 3, 2014)

eh, I'd be willing to give out a present. Although I don't want anything in return.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 3, 2014)

List updated as off 11/3/2014


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 3, 2014)

Name: RogerRabbit1988
Likes: Old cartoons, video games, Weird Al, The Marx Bros, The Three Stooges.
Dislikes: You.
Fun fact about me: I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way.
Can you be a miracle worker: Yeah.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 3, 2014)

Name: Hellblazer

Likes: Doctor Who, MST3k, comics (Sandman, Hellblazer, Power Girl, Preacher, Punisher, more), Stephen King, Joe Hill, Neil Gaiman, HP Lovecraft, Poe, the SF Giants, various magic nonsense (don't believe, but it interests me), deleting shitposts

Dislikes: shitty slasher movies, bad comedies, anything with a laugh track, people who use 'irregardless,' people whose entire lives revolve around weed

Fun fact about me: I'm 28 and have never seen It's A Wonderful Life, despite loving Jimmy Stewart movies.

Can you be a miracle worker?: Sure, especially if said miracles don't require me to wear pants.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Nov 4, 2014)

*Name: ChurchOfGodBear

Likes: Comic books, vidya from the 80s, boobs

Dislikes: forced memes, MS 
Windows, Cole Smithey

Fun Fact About Me: I'm an awesome cook

Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* Yes


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 4, 2014)

Any chance we could get this pinned to the main discussion like it was last year? Almost didn't see it here in Off-Topic. Anyway, I'm game.

*Name: *_blank_ (Just pronounced as "blank," not "underscore blank underscore," you cute moppet, you.), or CWC_blank (Quick Blank) if you catch me somewhere not on these forums.

*Likes:* Phil Collins, Stoner rock (Clutch), Symphonic Metal (Blind Guardian), Garth Ennis comics, Brian Bolland illustrations, "Baker Street" by Gerry Rafferty, Max Headroom, Archer, the smell of rain on concrete, Kris Kristofferson, The Brotherhood of Steel, and vidya or all colors and sizes (with the exception of CoD, Madden, and FF).
*
Dislikes: *Television, willful ignorance, emery boards, Ann Coulter, the number 28.

*Fun Fact About Me: I* have a movie-sized poster of the cover of The Killing Joke on my office door, a human skull next to my desk, and a replica of the Master Sword hanging in my office. People tend to not give me too much shit.

*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* Yes


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Nov 5, 2014)

Name: Poison Ivy

Likes: Zelda,  Borderlands, Batman, resident evil (or any survival horror game honestly), Celtic woman, any instrumental music, sewing, drawing, and ball jointed dolls (and accessories!).

Dislikes: generic RPGs (final fantasy, etc), Alien from the movie Aliens, most new anime.

Fun fact about me: About half of my life, I was kind of a jock. I played a fuck ton of sports but still managed be really nerdy and play tons of vidya. I had snuck a game boy on the course while I was trying out for the junior PGA when I was 15.

Can you be a Miracle Worker?: I can certainly try


----------



## CatParty (Nov 5, 2014)

*Name: *catparty
*Likes: *cats. parties 
*Dislikes: *lolcows
*Fun Fact About Me: *stuff
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 5, 2014)

Name: Mauvman

Likes: Engrish, cheap ripoffs, robots and/or cops, anything that can be described as "totally radical," space and things from there and beyond, things that are actually funny, bees, cats, some forms of dog (the good ones), Kabukiman, lots of other stuff that I don't remember.

Dislikes: Excess, rabbits, art that pretends to have a meaning but is actually just a thinly veiled load of shit, the shitty kinds of dog (especially pugs), lewdness, seriousness.

Fun fact about me: I only own a single pair of pants, which is reserved for emergencies.

Can you be a miracle worker: Totes.


----------



## Venusaur (Nov 5, 2014)

Sure! I did it last year ( BY THE WAY SOME JERK! IT WAS MEEeeeeeeeeeee...)

*Name: *Venusaur
*Likes: *Pokemon, video games, art, knitting, drawing, mystery-horror-sci-fi stories, nail art, monsters, kaiju, booze, cooking and animals. 
*Dislikes: *Poems, centipedes.
*Fun Fact About Me: *My two favorite animals are sloths and manatees and I have been able to hang out with both in irl (not at the same time.)
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No....I'll probably be busy doing family stuff. So whatever time I have I'll focus it on this gift.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 5, 2014)

*Name: *Dr. Teem
*Likes: *cute guys, video games (MOTHER series and no more heroes), memes, 
*Dislikes: *catparty (f u fartparty), not going fast, memes that are old enough to be pop culturally relevant but new enough to be obnoxious
*Fun Fact About Me: *smash bros champ
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:*Not on my schedule


----------



## cheersensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Name: cheersensei

Likes: Star Trek (Preferably The Next Generation and DS9), Dungeons and Dragons, The Dresden Files, Dr. Who, Karl Pilkington, owls, rabbits, Daleks, MST3K (Tom Servo is my personal favorite), dogs, art, music, poetry, sewing/crafting/beadwork, Halo, Legend of Zelda, history, chainmail, Transformers, hiking, camping, generally being outdoors.

Dislikes: Bronies, MLP, tryhards, general unforgiving laziness, short tempers, being rushed, too much of a smart ass (there's a fine line between being funny and being an asshole.) pain.

Fun fact: I'm really easy going. I'm not one to complain much. You'll usually find me on the receiving end of bad things with my dwarven fighter in our D&D adventure, but I'm able to laugh it off.

Can you be a miracle worker: Sadly, with the new job opportunity, I doubt I will be able to. I would honestly loved to while I have downtime.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Nov 6, 2014)

Now I have a butt ton of extra steam keys from the humble bundle. 

Shame thats against the rules there.


----------



## deadson (Nov 6, 2014)

Name: Deadson
Likes: Star trek, TSFH music, Halo, Game of Thrones, Minecraft, drawing/painting/arts and crafts kinds of things, jewelry making, crocheting, cooking/baking, animals, anime.
Dislikes: "Nice" guys, sjws, tumblr, insects and arachnids, assholes with attitudes, zombies (not as in afraid of them, but as in I'm rather annoyed with the franchises now trying to milk the zombie teat dry), politics, weed, role playing assholes.
Fun Fact: I'm an excellent cook at work, but I really hate the environment that I'm in.
Can you be a miracle worker: I can certainly try, but with the busy season already here, I may be only to get a couple of gifts out.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Nov 6, 2014)

I had a really fun time with last year's secret Santa, so of course I'll do it again!

*Name*: darkhorse816

*Likes*: Writing, The Beatles (John and George), Queen, David Bowie, The Mighty Boosh, Mad Men, Battlestar Galactica (the re-imagined), wired hair fox terriers, One Piece, Super Sentai, Velvet Goldmine, the Venture Bros, warm weather, sweet cider, massages, Bill Hader's Stefon, avant-garde art, Mystique, Ace Attorney, John Waters, Sci-fi, anti-heroes, Keanu Reeves, Bruce Lee, cosplaying, dressing up, hugs, either really good movies (Goddard's Breatheless) or really bad movies (The Room). Oh, and karaoke. I'm obsessed with karaoke.

*Dislikes*: MRAs, being called a whore for dressing up as Dr. Girlfriend on Halloween, the color pink, Fundies (the Duggar family included), Scientologists, Adam Sandler, Chuck Lorre, Chuck Norris jokes, the show "Girls", the words "bae" "butthurt" "awesomesauce" and "froyo." Nice Guys (tm), the HAES movement, Political Correctness, people who are easily offended, pretentious people, homophobes, creeps, weens.

*Fun Fact About Me*: I'm Double Jointed, to the point where I'm not aware that it looks like I'm dislocating my arm.

*Can You Be a Miracle Worker*: I'd love to, but I don't know what my schedule will be up until then, so no...


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name*: Saney
*Likes*: Halo, Star Wars, XCOM, Dresden Files, Regular Show, pangolins, cats, Dangan Ronpa, Red vs. Blue
*Dislikes*: Loveshies. Mandalorians. Fandalorians. _Karen Traviss_. If my SS writes me a long, detailed critique on why the Republic Commando series is a piece of shit or a spitefic where a Jedi rebukes all of Traviss-mouthpieces' criticisms of them, I will let you shitpost and A-log all you want.
*Fun Fact About Me*: I look like McLovin.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker*?: No, sorry.


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name: *Dr.Research
*Likes: *Reading, vikings/ Norwegian stuff, strange things, the brain, psychology, biology, Type O Negative, Metalocalypse, The Sims,  Harry Potter (I'm a Slytherin!)
*Dislikes: *Idiots, emos, math, pretentious douches, one-uppers, the heat, sexists, homophobes, the "pro-life" movement
*Fun Fact About Me:* I'm living in Norway for a few months.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 6, 2014)

Count me in. I'll try my best to be as early as possible.

*Name: *Alan Pardew
*Likes: *Video games (especially open world sandboxes _*(POSTAL 2 or other GTA lookalike games)*_ and simulation ones with good modding support _*(Plague Inc. Evolved, Game Dev Tycoon are examples)*_ ), Nintendo, lolcow dramas, association football, music, game shows, Pokemon (especially Fennekin and Eevee or other cute ones etc.) etc. (There's quite a lot of stuff I like I can't list all of them, these are my most favorite ones)
*Dislikes: *Really nothing much, but if I had to choose one it would be last year's: "Fetishes"
*Fun Fact About Me: *I know the Chinese language.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No


----------



## hellbound (Nov 6, 2014)

Sure, why not?
*
Name*: hellbound
*Likes*: Engineering, beef, vikings (the Norse, not the sports team), death metal, progressive metal, hardcore punk, mathcore, metalcore, fossils, evolution, sea creatures, strawberries, big tits, guns, Half-Life, Half-Life 2, Portal, Portal 2, MGS 2-4, Skyrim, aircraft, seagoing vessels of any variety, cold war history, especially military and espionage, Tom Clancy novels
*Dislikes*: pretentiousness, feces, social "sciences", polyester, SJWs (see pretentiousness)
*Fun Fact About Me*: I don't drink anymore
*Miracle worker?*: Nope


----------



## Himawari (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name:* Himawari
*Likes:* Pogeymans, Ace Attorney, Hatoful Boyfriend, Hetalia (yeah i know), other dumb animu, scarves, the color pink, cute things
*Dislikes:* not much.  Glasslip.
*Fun Fact About Me:* nigga i'm kawaii
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* Probably not, but if you're in a bind and have run out of Miracle Workers, shoot me a message.  Can't promise I'd be able to, but I might.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name: *flossman
*Likes:* whiskey, reading fanfic, guitar, coffee, Tom Waits, motherfucking Fallout, recording podcasts (which I need to start doing again), Doctor Who, watching Let's Plays
*Dislikes: *warm weather, any time before 8 AM (srsly), teenagers who are annoying on the bus, menthol cigarettes, racism/homophobia/general intolerance, thinking of things I don't like.
*Fun Fact: *I've built 6 guitars so far, and @Cyan says everyone is gay for me.
*Miracle Worker: *No, sadly.


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name: *Zeorus
*Likes: *Music (especially classical and folk), American history, radical left politics, theology, fantasy/sci-fi literature
*Dislikes: *Idiots, bigots, pretentiousness, crowds, SJWs, pop music
*Fun Fact About Me: *I read academic journals for fun.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *Sadly, no.


----------



## niggers (Nov 6, 2014)

*name:* 93532 
*likes: *2D fighters,  nonfiction novels, 1970's horror films, marijuana, IRC chimpouts, cooking, contract writing, theft, C++, saying "like" and using breaks
*dislikes:* smash bros, small town cops, waking up early, those fucking cats outside my apartment, bronies, poverty, hugboxes of all sizes, capitalization
*fun fact: *i've literally been following lolcows since editing ED in 2006, and i still remember the first chris-chan talkpage (also doubles as my pathetic fact)
*miracle worker:* eh, maybe. i get 5 days off later in the month so gimme a message if you need help


----------



## cahoots (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name:* cahoots

*Likes: *Marvel comics, MST3K, Star Wars, 3 Stooges, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, The Adventures of Pete and Pete, vidya (Earthbound, Resident Evil, Half Life, Fallout, Halo), Pabst Blue Ribbon, maryjwanna, the kid in my avatar at a pizza party, Jitterbug phones.
*Dislikes:* that one bitch Heather
*Fun Fact: *A dolla makes me holla
*Miracle Worker:* nope


----------



## lolwut (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name: *The Preposterous Baron von lolwut of Salamanca, Son of chucklehuh
*Likes: *H.P. Lovecraft, Tom Clancy, old-school \M/etal (Dio, Black Sabbath, ManOwaR, Iron Maiden, etc) vidya by Bioware, Bethesda, and id Software. 80's action/sci-fi movies. PnP RPGs like D&D/Dark Heresy (looking for group!), AVP, Mad Max and post-apoc fiction in general, Warhammer 40K, guns, vikings, Soju, most medieval and science fiction.
*Dislikes: *SJWs, wine, mornings, people who say they're "random."
*Fun Fact About Me: *People have used my distinctive style of dress as Halloween costumes before (I kinda look like a homeless mercenary).
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *I'm scared enough my shitty writing isn't going to be up to par with the first gift. I'd rather not press my luck, sorry.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name: *A-Stump
*
Likes: *Horror movies, spaghetti westerns, Rockabilly, booze, Vidya (Fallout, Harvest Moon, TES, Persona 3 and 4), books (Stephen King, Poppy Z. Brite, Neil Gaiman), Law & Order, The Twilight Zone, aquarium keeping, hunting, snappy insults, Pixyteri
*
Dislikes: *Authority, hipsters, Let's Plays, fedoras, robots 
*
Fun Fact About Me: *I work in a river and get to poop on trees. Idk 
*
Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* Depends. (I'll be writing any gift I do make, which is boring enough for one person let alone many. If someone needs  to be taken care of, I'd love to write more though)


----------



## Golly (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name: *Golly
*Likes:  *musicals (esp. Sondheim things), opera (esp. Puccini), classical music (esp. French things), jazz (esp. standards/the greats who sing them). My favorite bad movies are The Room and Foodfight! My favorite tv shows that are currently on are Downton Abbey, Game of Thrones, and Once Upon a Time.  I also like cats. And Disney. And pretty much anything related to The Phantom of the Opera. And inappropriate humor (stopping short of animal abuse jokes, but most everything else is fair game). I like lots of things except for when I don't.
*Dislikes:  *doing cashier things, obnoxious and loud/obnoxiously loud people, living ~3280 miles away from my boyfriend, the fact that Gax and Ethel aren't characters in those Hoyle games anymore (you likely have no idea what I'm blathering about), ignorance, teenagers
*Fun Fact About Me: *I sing classically (potential for dramatic coloratura soprano mode WOOP). I'm also double jointed in my arms. Also, I have a stigmatism, so sometimes if you're talking to me in person, it'll look like one of my eyes doesn't care about you at all, but cares a lot about whatever's going on to the right of us. It doesn't and neither do I. I care about you.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *If you're in desperate need of one, then yes. Otherwise, I have a busyish holiday season ahead, so I could only take on one other person max.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah, what the hell, I'll go all in. I'm not really artistically gifted though, so any art gift I make will probably turn out as a horrifying MS paint abomination. 
*Name: *Randall Fragg

*Likes: *Video games (GTA, Left 4 Dead, Bioshock, Fallout, Dead Rising, Mass Effect, generally any wide open sandbox type games, Dwarf Fortress), Deagle Nation, history, firearms and firearms history, camo, MST3K, animals (especially reptiles), RPGs (getting interested in them, don't think I'm all that good though), _The Stand_, post-apocalyptic fiction, _Breaking Bad_, hilariously bad movies, laughing at dumbasses, spellcheck (seriously, my spelling is as bad as Tyce's).

*Dislikes: *morons, idiots, perverts, political correctness, SJWs, emos, censorship, weeaboos, fundamentalists of any stripe, math.

*Fun Fact About Me:*
I'm currently trying to make a home brew Deagle Nation themed RPG. And yes, if Jace comes back I want to see if I can get him interested in it 

*Can I be a Miracle worker?*
Sorry, but no.


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Nov 6, 2014)

*Name: *Have a Pepsi
*Likes: *Music (too many favorites too count, with chiptune being my newest interest), lizards, Hawaii, linguistics, Sonic, Steven Universe, metalworking, many fantastical games (example: Pikmin), Pepsi
*Dislikes: *Bad jokes, trying too hard, Mondays, anime, memes used in real life, Coke
*Fun Fact About Me: *When it comes to Smash Bros., I'm known as the Pac-Master 
*Can You be a Miracle Worker?: *Only soft drink-related miracles.

Also, my pet lizard is MY BABY:


----------



## TheIncredibleLioness (Nov 7, 2014)

I really enjoyed last year's Secret Santa! I'd love to participate again. I know I'm not exactly a super-active participant on these forums, but stuff like this is always fun.

*Name:* TheIncredibleLioness
*Likes: *Harry Potter, Pokemon, Sailor Moon, writing stories, drawing (mostly my own characters), Art Nouveau, the colour blue, The Phantom of the Opera (book and musical!), the works of Neil Gaiman, books, libraries, history, and historical fashion.
*Dislikes: *Country music, mornings, the cold, idiots, hypocrites, sexists
*Fun Fact About Me: *I've done NaNoWriMo every year since 2009.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No, sadly


----------



## Coster (Nov 7, 2014)

*Name: *Coster
*Likes: *Dragon Ball Z, drawing, good shades of green, anything written by Squirrelking or Peter Chimaera, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, singing, Kamen Rider, Pepsi, YouTube Poops, King of the Hill, the number 14 (it's my lucky number!), Psychonauts, Studio Ghibli, _*good puns*_, pizza, Glaive's mask, .hack, and Steam Powered Giraffe.
*Dislikes:* Unfunny people trying to be funny, unforgivably bad puns, tryhards, liars
*Fun Fact About Me:* I have a really strong appreciation for people who can do great puns.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *Sadly nah.


----------



## Marionette (Nov 8, 2014)

*Name: *Kittentits
*Likes: *Vidya gaems (Bioshock, Half Life, Team Fortress 2, Amnesia, Five Night's at Freddy's, World of Warcraft, Pokemon, Earthbound, Metal Gear, Mortal Kombat, Minecraft, most Nintendo games, Silent Hill, Resident Evil the list goes on.), Wrestling (WWE, NJPW and ROH) Comics (Watchmen, Sandman, Preacher, Hellbazer, Batman, Fables, Thor, Transmetropolitan, The Walking Dead), Cartoons (Steven Universe, Gumball, Ponies (fan of the show, don't identify as a brony), Regular Show, South Park, Anything by Studio Ghibli, Invader Zim, Courage, Original 70s Scooby Doo) Too Many Movies to List, Horror Movies, Cats, Ghosts, Anything spooky, SFX Make up, Star Wars, The Twilight Zone, Classic novels, Forests, Snow, Wubs.
*Edit, thought of some stuff*: The Boondocks, Breaking Bad, American Horror Story, Cowboy Bebop, Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist, One Piece.
*Dislikes:* Assholes, Politics, Assholes in Politics, Bad SFMs, Anything that isn't gay porn.
*Fun Fact About Me:* Part of the Undisputed King of Trios at Rasslemania 2
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *I wish.


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 9, 2014)

*Name:* Misty
*Likes:* Super Mario (includes Yoshi), Metroid, Pokemon, StarFox, Star Trek, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, DuckTales, Honor Harrington novels, and Chrono Trigger.
*Dislikes:* A Christmas Story, Twilight, Metroid: Other M.
*Fun Fact About Me:* I like to study/read about volcanoes for fun.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker:* Not this year, sorry.


----------



## WachtAmWeb (Nov 9, 2014)

These forums are the best!
*Name:* WachtAmWeb
*Likes:* Video games (Hearts of Iron 3, World of Tanks, Total War); Books (Military/Narrative/Naval History, Jane Austen, David Mitchell); Indiana Jones, the Matrix, Trainspotting, gun sperging, Desu, Renaissance music, Gregorian chant, anything 18th century, High Gothic, Wine, British/French/Italian/Yugoslav/Greek cuisine, Real Ale, Tea, Travel, Autumn, Board games, cats, dogs, the countryside, ancient monasteries and castles, Victoriana, manly men and womanly women
*Dislikes: *SJWs, bigotry, Vladimir Putin, Southern Hip-Hop, Chavs, the Daily Mail, UKIP, Tyce, MLP, Otakus, Zionism, Salafism, Nazi Fanboys, Vegans
*Fun Fact About Me*: I got to vote in a National election on my 18th Birthday
*Can you be a Miracle Worker*: if your miracles involve identifying guns in movies, then yes. Otherwise, probably not.


----------



## Firesharpie (Nov 10, 2014)

*Name: *Firesharpie
*Likes: *Steven Universe, Doctor Who (plus the Tenth Doctor and David Tennant in general okok sorry lame), Portal 2, Pokemon, dragons, drawing and painting, making dumb videos, singing, performing, comics
*Dislikes: *pretentious people, superwholocks, people who make rape jokes, Seth MacFarlane's anything, bronies, people with really dumbass headcanons
*Fun Fact About Me: *my room is full of a lot of lame nerd stuff. I also plan on going to a performing arts school
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *if it's really needed since I get kind of sidetracked sometimes


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 10, 2014)

Question, @Surtur . Does everyone get paired up randomly, or based on similar interests? I'm interested in possibly participating, but some of people's interests/hobbies I am not familiar with enough to make creative writing or possibly an MS paint image of.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Question, @Surtur . Does everyone get paired up randomly, or based on similar interests? I'm interested in possibly participating, but some of people's interests/hobbies I am not familiar with enough to make creative writing or possibly an MS paint image of.


It is random, part of it is to help us get to know each other, but if it is an issue we can work something out. Also I promise to update soon and I just got a message from Fibo, he will be unable to do it this year but @Cuddlebug has volunteered to help.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 10, 2014)

Surtur said:


> It is random, part of it is to help us get to know each other, but if it is an issue we can work something out. Also I promise to update soon and I just got a message from Fibo, he will be unable to do it this year but @Cuddlebug has volunteered to help.




i do not see me on the list even though i entered


----------



## Surtur (Nov 10, 2014)

CatParty said:


> i do not see me on the list even though i entered


As I said, I need to update the list, I have just been busy with NaNoWriMo, but everyone will be updated before the end of the week.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 10, 2014)

Ah whatever, I'll join. As they say on Twitter or whatever, YOLO.

*Name: *Mourning Dove
*Likes:* feeding and watching birds, rock and mineral collecting, the natural sciences, weird indie games like Yume Nikki/OFF/Hatoful Boyfriend, ecofriendly living, world cultures, learning foreign languages, ambient music, psychological horror creepypastas. My favorite birds are doves and pigeons, obviously.
*Dislikes: *Teapartiers/most right-wing politics, Twilight and its author/fans, ponification, animal/environment abusers. Shitty-quality creepypastas make me weep.
*Fun Fact About Me: *The bird in my avatar is actually male even though I am a female.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *Unfortunately not.


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 11, 2014)

Eh. Why not? 

*Name:* Ziltoid
*Likes:* Music (rap, hip-hop, electronic, illegal vaporware), homebrewing (mead, wine, cider), programming languages, studying history and mathematics, long walks through cities at night, PC gaming, reading, rain, cats, dogs, tea, knives, cranberry juice, the taste of wintergreen, and the colors white, grey, black, and navy blue.
*Dislikes:* The smell of candy cinnamon, hot days, small annoying dogs who won't shut up (like chihuahuas), fanboyism, people who push woo and pseudoscience.
*Fun Fact About Me:* I have bones from my toes put into my left hand surgically from when I was a kid to replace bones in my hand missing from birth.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* No, Miracles are impossible by their own definition.


----------



## champthom (Nov 11, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Question, @Surtur . Does everyone get paired up randomly, or based on similar interests? I'm interested in possibly participating, but some of people's interests/hobbies I am not familiar with enough to make creative writing or possibly an MS paint image of.



It doesn't have to be super complicated. I forget who I had last year but they were into that genre of fiction Lovecraft is considered so I did a bit of research. There's subtle ways of getting more details if you're not 100% sure.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 12, 2014)

*UPDATE 11/12/2014*
Ok, I have updated the list and great news we have exceeded the number we did last year! I am very excited for this and I cannot wait to see what we have for gifts this year. I also dug up last years thread along with the show off your gift thread for those who wish to see what people got last year.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/the-second-annual-cwcki-forums-secret-santa-closed.2252/
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/cwcki-forums-secret-santa-show-off-your-gift.2756/


----------



## DeckardBane (Nov 12, 2014)

SHIT, IS IT TOO LATE TO JOIN?!
If not:
*Name: *DeckardBane
*Likes: *Vidya, movies, Marvel, Metroid, Blizzard Games, Homestar Runner, MST3K, Lovecraft
*Dislikes:* SJWs, incompetence, s, etc.
*Fun Fact About Me: *My first console was an NES during the very early Gamecube era.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *No


----------



## Surtur (Nov 12, 2014)

Not too late at all


----------



## Niachu (Nov 13, 2014)

*Name: *Nia
*Likes: *Cats, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, weightlifting, my job(s), environmental science, mixed drinks, dead memes
*Dislikes: *Gangsta rap, whiners, climate change
*Fun Fact About Me: *I have a stupid sense of humor. I laugh a lot
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *If every other miracle worker can't come through


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 15, 2014)

i regret not doing this before. and i'm a reeeeally bad procrastinator. and perfectionist.

*Name:* hm yeah
*Likes:* early 3d computer graphics, lowercase letters, stupid shit and silly people (so long as they're harmless), traditional animation, paper, fountain pens, markers markers markers, ink, markers, coffee, energy drinks, robots, computer-related nostalgia, fuzzy animals, arthropods, pretty sparkly iridescent things, art, comics, cartoons, vidya, 80's music
*Dislikes:* depression, evil people, morbid shit, loud noises, mushrooms
*Fun Fact About Me:* uhhhhhhh i dunno
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?:* extremely unlikely. let's go with no.


----------



## applecat (Nov 15, 2014)

*Name: *applecat
*Likes: *Cats, fruit, nail polish, exercise, being the prettiest ween, alcohol, circlejerking on the forum, afternoon tea, CompyRex.
*Dislikes: *Diaper fetishes, pizza-stealing grillas, people who are unkind to corgis, uncontrollable sadness.
*Fun Fact About Me: *I've lived in every region of the US except the northeast.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: *Not unless I really, really have to be.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Nov 21, 2014)

*name:* buster_kitten
*likes:* hiking, cats, weird salamanders, beautiful infographics, physics sandbox games with or without a puzzle component, Tove Jansson, tall ships, making stuff by hand like a goddamn hillbilly.
*dislikes:* when people go out of their way to let you know how much they hate something; fuss and misery.
*fun fact about me:* I'm the oldest of three siblings, but people always think I'm the youngest.
*can you be a miracle worker?* I can't promise I'll try, but I'll try to try.


----------



## Captain Pronin (Nov 26, 2014)

Too late?
*Name: *Captain Pronin
*Likes: *Filthy Frank, Macintosh Plus, Vidya, Valve, Russia, Captain Pronin
*Dislikes:*  Lolcows, Rabid Feminists, Brony fandom, TJChurch.
*Fun Fact About Me: *I accidentally grew catnip in my garden and then had it trashed by the feline race.
*Can you be a Miracle Worker?: Maybe.*


----------



## Surtur (Nov 26, 2014)

Captain Pronin said:


> Too late?
> *Name: *Captain Pronin
> *Likes: *Filthy Frank, Macintosh Plus, Vidya, Valve, Russia, Captain Pronin
> *Dislikes:*  Lolcows, Rabid Feminists, Brony fandom, TJChurch.
> ...


More like Just in time.

Alright folks, tomorrow is Thanksgiving here in Murica and the deadline is tonight. I will close registration when I get off work in the morning, so if you want to join please do so now. @Cuddlebug needs to get a hold of me so we can split these up and have assignments out this weekend.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 27, 2014)

All right folks sign ups are over, we hope to get your assignments soon!


----------



## Surtur (Nov 27, 2014)

Most of you should have your assignments by now, for those who don't I will try and send the rest tonight, just been busy due to stuffing my face with stuffing.


----------



## GV 002 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh bum, totally missed this!    Ah well.  Next year it is!

EDIT - Ooooh, can I nominate myself to be miracle worker instead?  I'll happily fill in for someone if they can't finish a gift!


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 28, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Most of you should have your assignments by now, for those who don't I will try and send the rest tonight, just been busy due to stuffing my face with stuffing.



I'M WORKIN' ON IT! Though when I do finish, do I send the product to you or the person I made it for?


----------



## Surtur (Nov 28, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> I'M WORKIN' ON IT! Though when I do finish, do I send the product to you or the person I made it for?


To me please.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got my assignment today, and will be working on it over the weekend. Thanks, Surtur!


----------



## GV 002 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like I wasn't too late after all!

*Name:* Chanbob
*Likes:* Vikings, cider, tanks, bushcraft, tommy guns, R. Lee Ermey (so much love for Gunny!), Sean Bean, gardening, rum, metal, forests, animals, tattoos, smoking, history, bums (as in arses, not hobos!), saint bernards, space.
*Dislikes:* Feminists, Nick Bate, chavs, Justin Beiber, fundies, tories, Disney, baked beans, wasps, anime (few exceptions, but for the most part), Lars Ulrich, PANDAS.  Oh god, pandas.
*Fun fact about me:* I'm an aspiring tattoo artist, and have recently done my first couple of tattoos on people, which I'm pretty pleased about!
*Can you be a miracle worker?* Not now that I have an assignment of my own.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 29, 2014)

Also @Surtur , do I tell the recipient that I made the product for them, or is that to remain a secret for all time?


----------



## Surtur (Nov 29, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Also @Surtur , do I tell the recipient that I made the product for them, or is that to remain a secret for all time?


You can say after the fact if you want. Typically, we wait until after the holidays, but I cant stop you.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 11, 2014)

I should probably remind people that December 10th is not the final due date for presents. *That is December 24th.* December 10th is just the last day you can back out of being a Secret Santa without being blacklisted.


----------



## DeckardBane (Dec 23, 2014)

So will we be distributing presents the 24th or 25th? I'm really excited to see how this turns out.


----------

